# specialized langster



## srj10 (11 Apr 2012)

Langster for sale locally,was wondering if anyone can tell me if this is fitted with a fixed cog or is it singlespeed also does it have fixings for guards.Never had a fixed bike before but would like to give it a try and this seems to get good reviews,thanks


----------



## mangid (11 Apr 2012)

srj10 said:


> Langster for sale locally,was wondering if anyone can tell me if this is fitted with a fixed cog or is it singlespeed also does it have fixings for guards.Never had a fixed bike before but would like to give it a try and this seems to get good reviews,thanks


 
Langsters normally come single speed, not fixed, but you can change to fixed pretty easily. My 2007 frame (rust coloured) has holes for a rear guard, not sure the front forks did though.

Check the wheel bearings if you have a look, they're not sealed, and mine were shot pretty quickly. Also check for roughness in the headset (again not sealed), and for play in the BB (hold pedals and try and move from side to side)


----------



## Arthur (11 Apr 2012)

My 2008 (Bottle Green) Langster came with a flip-flop hub. I can't remember if it had a sprocket on the fixed side when I bought it, but I fitted a Miche sprocket carrier, sprocket and lock-ring for about £15 and they've served me well. I've never thought about fitting mudguards because they're the work of the devil.

I'd intended to use it only for my dead-flat commute at the time, but enjoyed it so much that it became my bike of choice for any ride under 100 miles. Definitely one of my better purchases.


----------



## al-fresco (12 Apr 2012)

I think all current Langsters (that's at least as far back as 2009) come with flip-flop hubs and sprockets on both sides. There is no provision for mudguards but I'm advised that race blade/crudguard types will fit. Great bike!


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Apr 2012)

2012 model is fixed/fixed I believe? and yes raceblades fit, I have them on mine.


----------



## Wander Wheels (23 Apr 2012)

Hi Hubby has just surprised me with a 2012 Langster (Black and white version) and yes it's fixed although he had different bars and lower gear put on for me. I think it's great fun to ride, buy it and it will bring a smile to your faceI love it. Just have to remember to keep those pedals turning.


----------



## Dan_h (26 Apr 2012)

Arthur said:


> My 2008 (Bottle Green) Langster came with a flip-flop hub. I can't remember if it had a sprocket on the fixed side when I bought it, but I fitted a Miche sprocket carrier, sprocket and lock-ring for about £15 and they've served me well. *I've never thought about fitting mudguards because they're the work of the devil.*
> .


 
Absolutely - If you are tough enough to ride fixed then a little bit of spray should be no problem!


----------



## Sammy_D (21 May 2012)

i've been looking at buying a langster and pretty sure its a flip flop hub

Specialized Langster


----------



## alans (21 May 2012)

My Langster ( 2008 iirc) came with a flip flop hub.Fixed one side; threaded on the other side with no sprocket fitted.
I've subsequently fiited a single speed sprocket to give s/s or fixed option by flipping the wheel.

The frame has threaded eyelets on the chain stays & braze-ons on the seat stays for a rack. I have an SKS Raceblade on the back with the front half a Crud Raceblade rear gaurd.
The forks have no provision for racks or guards so I have a Crud Raceblade front mudgaurd.


----------

